# Do you guys ever want to visit your old lives?



## Desert (Oct 25, 2013)

I haven't posted on here in a long while, even though I look on these forums every day. I figured I'm going to try and get a little more active here, but I was just curious if you guys ever want to visit your old lives?

What I mean is, like, have you ever been on facebook or some other social media site and seen an old friend from high school who you haven't spoken to in years, who now lives in another state and is in college working hard, and you get the urge to hitch, ride, or bum your way over there just to maybe catch a glimpse of them or surprise them at work or something along those lines?

I'm really only asking because that's what I was thinking about when I logged on to my FB for the first time in like 2 years after moving away from everyone I knew.


----------



## briancray (Oct 25, 2013)

I've only been on the road for three months. I left everyone. Moved to a state where I knew no one and found a temp job. I'll be here until April then I'm continuing to wander around. Two years is much longer than what I've done, but it sounds like you're getting the "alone" feeling. I experience it from time to time. Less now than my old life, but the choice you made shaped your future and the adventures you pursued much like what is going to shape mine. It'd be cool to go back, but after a night I'd be bored. The only true friends I have have kept in touch with me....the others were just drinking buddies. I'd rather live this life. So yup I''ve thought about it.


----------



## Endy (Nov 1, 2013)

Been on the road five years, haven't seen my family in person in about two years. I miss them sometimes but I wouldn't trade my adventurers for all the comfort and familial / friend contact of my 'old life'. Life is way too short to stay in one place for any long period of time. Except maybe if you've got kids to raise or something and need that stability, but for single folk like me... I just want to see as much of this planet as I can, meet as many interesting, cool and strange people as I can and return my body banged up, broken, scarred and used the fuck up when I die.

Life is for living. If that means a house, job and family that's cool and more power to you, for me it's the road, dirt and wondering how long that fucking hot dog has been sitting on the machine at speedway.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2013)

i'm currently looking at going to school and working for a year, and basically revisiting my life as it was over 13 years ago. but, the only reason im doing it is to get a ton of money and take my travels to the next level in 2015.


----------



## Desert (Nov 9, 2013)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm currently looking at going to school and working for a year, and basically revisiting my life as it was over 13 years ago. but, the only reason im doing it is to get a ton of money and take my travels to the next level in 2015.



What do you plan on going to school for? And what goes on on this "next level?"


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 9, 2013)

oh, programming. this particular school guarantees you'll get a job with a minimum of 60k a year in 6 months or less (or they refund your tuition).

i figure even if i only come out with 20k at the end of 2014 (i have some debts to pay off) that's plenty of dough to go to australia for a while, or get another school bus and pimp it out proper, or get the film equipment together for the youtube show i want to do, or some kind of combination of all the above.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 9, 2013)

oh yeah, and by next level i mean probably doing programming from the road as my profession to finance my travels. im 34, and im getting kinda tired of working for $8/hr.


----------

